# Aquabid



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How do I cancel a bid on aquabid?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

here you go

http://www.aquabid.com/faq/index.php?a=15


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

How do I cancel a bid?

It can not been done automatically. If you need a bid removed, you will have to contact the seller. Also send a message to [email protected]. The seller will need to contact AquaBid.com also and give approval to the removal.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry wrong link, here's the right one...just like S says

http://www.aquabid.com/faq/index.php?a=25


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------

